# In Part



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Outside looking in you will never understand
Not unless you are here to experience first hand.
If you look real close you can somewhat start to comprehend
Look at his dirty boots and worn out hand.
These soldiers are exhausted, dirty and used.
Look in their eyes with respect
Because the soldiers have over paid their dues.

written May 29th, 2009 about 2 wks before my son came home after 15 months in Iraq. I just found this. God bless all soldiers, past, present and future. Thank you. 
I know son that you were so tired when you came home, I could see it. I can see a lot of things in your face that were never there before, I just don't know what I'm seeing! 
A mom that feels helpless!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Please thank your son for his service.
Nothing will ever be the same but it does not have to be bad.
He will look at life differently. No, we that have never been to war cannot comprehend or understand. It is something you have to learn firsthand.
Give him lots of love and hugs from all of us 2coolers. God bless your family.
RT


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My son has been at Ft Polk, La for the past 30 days training. He's going back to Ft Carson, Co. tomorrow. I am going to have dinner with him today...even if I just get to see him for an hour or so, worth the trip!! I'm so excited!! I won't see him again until July, when he deploys to Afghan.


----------

